# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Converter-dimmer για φωτιστικο

## thetradeup

Γεια σας. 
Ενα φωτιστικο γραφειου σταματησε ξαφνικα να λειτουργει. Ειναι ενα hansa (Milano). Το σχεδιαγραμμα ειναι στο συνημμενο pdf (JN3050P). 
Υπαρχει κανονικα ταση μετα την ανορθωση. Οπτικα δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα.
Σκεπτομαι να αντικαταστησω τα δυο εξοδου BUL38D, την D5 1n4007 και το diac DB3.
Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ezizu

Αν αρχίσεις να αλλάζεις τα διάφορα εξαρτήματα του κυκλώματος, ίσως επισκευάσεις το κύκλωμα, ίσως όμως και όχι.
Σίγουρα  αυτή δεν είναι και η σωστότερη, γενικά, μεθοδολογία επισκευών.
Καλό είναι να κάνεις μετρήσεις , ιδιαίτερα στα εξαρτήματα τα οποία μπορούν να μετρηθούν πολύ εύκολα (διακόπτης, αντιστάσεις, τρίμερ, δίοδοι κ.λ.π.), ώστε να καταλήξεις σε κάποια σωστά συμπεράσματα. Μπορείς ακόμα να μετρήσεις και τα τρανζίστορ (αν έχουν βραχυκυκλώσει θα το καταλάβεις εύκολα και πιθανών σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα έχουν καεί και κάποιες αντιστάσεις που συνδέονται στα ποδαράκια τους).
Ανάλογα συνεχίζεις.
Τσέκαρε και για τυχών ψυχρές κολλήσεις.
*Προσοχή, στο κύκλωμα υπάρχει επικίνδυνη τάση 230V (τάση δικτύου).*

----------


## east electronics

Τα BUL  ειναι της πλακας την κανουν χωρις σοβαρο λογο ...παρολα αυτα η αληθεια ειναι οτι το μετασχηματιστακι αυτο δεν κοστιζει ουτε 5 ευρω οποτε ...δεν εχει και ιδιαιτερο νοημα εκτος απο την χαρα και την γνωση της επισκευης

----------


## thetradeup

> Τα BUL  ειναι της πλακας την κανουν χωρις σοβαρο λογο ...παρολα αυτα η αληθεια ειναι οτι το μετασχηματιστακι αυτο δεν κοστιζει ουτε 5 ευρω οποτε ...δεν εχει και ιδιαιτερο νοημα εκτος απο την χαρα και την γνωση της επισκευης


Καμια σχεση με ....χαρα, που μπορω να το βρω? (λες για το JN3050P υποθετω)

@ezizu Μπορει να ειναι οπως τα λες αλλα το σκεπτικο ειναι διαφορετικο. Αφου η ανορθωση (ο πρωτος υποπτος υποθετω) ειναι οκ το πιο ευκολο και γρηγορο ειναι να αλλαξω τους φτηνους ημιαγωγους που θα ευθυνονται κατα 90% για το προβλημα παρα να καθομαι να ψαχνω που πανε οι πιστες του τυπωμενου, να κοιταω απο το σχεδια τι μετρηση πρεπει να περιμενω ή και αν πρεπει να ξεκολησω και κατι για μετρηση. 

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## ezizu

Οk πάω πάσο.
Σεβαστό το σκεπτικό σου ,αλλά επειδή ζήτησες την γνώμη μελών, μέσα από ένα τεχνικό forum, σου απάντησα ποια είναι η σωστή και λογική γενικά διαδικασία για διάγνωση και επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων.

Σκέψου την πιθανότητα (θεωρητικά) να αγοράσεις όλους τους ημιαγωγούς, να τους αντικαταστήσεις και πάλι το dimmer να μην λειτουργεί, οπότε αν θέλεις να το επισκευάσεις θα αναγκαστείς να κάνεις μετρήσεις εξαρτημάτων (οι οποίες σημειωτέων απαιτούν σχετικά μικρό χρόνο) .
 Φαντάσου να ανακαλύψεις τελικά, ότι η βλάβη ήταν π.χ. μια ανοιχτή αντίσταση .

Νομίζω επίσης ότι στο εμπόριο μπορείς να βρεις dimmer για λάμπες αλογόνου και να το προσαρμόσεις στο φωτιστικό σου, σχετικά οικονομικά.
Εγώ σου έγραψα την άποψή μου, εσύ βέβαια θα αποφασίσεις τι σε συμφέρει και πως θα πράξεις τελικά. 

Φιλικά.

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε Νίκο, όλοι κι όλοι οι ημιαγωγοί που έχει είναι 5 δίοδοι και 2 τρανζίστορ (το diac δεν ελέγχεται με πολύμετρο). Είναι 1 λεπτού υπόθεση να τους ελέγξεις με ένα πολύμετρο. Επίσης κοίτα και τις R7 και R11 μήπως έχουν ανοίξει (ειδικά αν βρεις βραχυκυκλωμένα τα Ν1 και Ν2). Αν όλα τα υλικά είναι εντάξει αλλά δεν δουλεύει, άλλαξε το diac διότι αν αυτό είναι προβληματικό το κύκλωμα δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει.

----------

ezizu (14-06-14)

----------


## thetradeup

Μετα απο καιρο ασχοληθηκα ! lol
@FILMAN σωστος, το diac ηταν.

----------


## thetradeup

Παντα με φιλικη διαθεση (και χωρις ιχνος αντιπαραθεσης) θα ηθελα να πω οτι σε ενα τεχνικο φορουμ πολυ δυσκολα γραφει καποιος που ειναι ασχετος με το αντικειμενο και εαν το κανει το δηλωνει για να εχει πιο αναλυτικη βοηθεια (ετσι τουλαχιστον νομιζω). Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως εντυπωση εδωσε ο τροπος που διατυπωσα την ερωτηση, ωστε να γινει τοποθετηση πως αντιμετωπιζονται οι επισκευες σε ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα (ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου παντως), αλλα η ερωτηση αποσκοπουσε στην πρακτικη πλευρα του θεματος, δηλαδη στο να δω αν υπηρχε known problem σε παρομοια κυκλωματα απο ανθρωπους που εχουν την πειρα να ξερουν κατι τετοιο.
Αν η απαντηση ηταν οτι συχνο προβλημα παρουσιαζει καποιο παθητικο στοιχειο τοτε θα επρεπε να ασχοληθω με αυτο, αν δεν υπηρχε καποια τετοια ενδειξη πολυ πιο απλο για εμενα, που θελω να κανω την δουλεια μου γρηγορα και σε ενα βημα, ηταν να δωσω 4 Ευρω για να παρω 4 ημιαγωγους και οποτε εχω καιρο και ορεξη να τους αντικαταστησω χωρις φρου-φρου και αρωματα.
Ειμαι πολυ σχετικος με τα ηλεκτρονικα, αν και εχω απειρο καιρο να ασχοληθω ουσιαστικα με την πρακτικη αλλα και θεωρητικη πλευρα τους.
Ευχαριστω για τις γνωμες σας και θα διαβαζω συχνα το φορουμ.

----------


## ezizu

Προφανώς απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα. 

Σαφώς και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος αντιπαράθεσης και επίσης σου έχω απαντήσει και θα σου απαντήσω με φιλική διάθεση  (όπως φιλικά απαντώ γενικά, γιατί  δεν έχω να χωρίσω με κανέναν τίποτα και σαφώς ούτε και μαζί σου).

.....σε ενα τεχνικο φορουμ πολυ δυσκολα γραφει καποιος που ειναι ασχετος με το αντικειμενο και εαν το κανει το δηλωνει για να εχει πιο αναλυτικη βοηθεια (ετσι τουλαχιστον νομιζω)....
Συμφωνώ ότι έτσι λογικά θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται πάντα αυτό και μπορώ να σου δώσω αρκετά παραδείγματα και μέσα από το εδώ forum.

Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως εντυπωση εδωσε ο τροπος που διατυπωσα την ερωτηση, ωστε να γινει τοποθετηση πως αντιμετωπιζονται οι επισκευες σε ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα (ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου παντως), αλλα η ερωτηση αποσκοπουσε στην πρακτικη πλευρα του θεματος, δηλαδη στο να δω αν υπηρχε known problem σε παρομοια κυκλωματα απο ανθρωπους που εχουν την πειρα να ξερουν κατι τετοιο.
Αν η απαντηση ηταν οτι συχνο προβλημα παρουσιαζει καποιο παθητικο στοιχειο τοτε θα επρεπε να ασχοληθω με αυτο, αν δεν υπηρχε καποια τετοια ενδειξη πολυ πιο απλο για εμενα, που θελω να κανω την δουλεια μου γρηγορα και σε ενα βημα, ηταν να δωσω 4 Ευρω για να παρω 4 ημιαγωγους και οποτε εχω καιρο και ορεξη να τους αντικαταστησω χωρις φρου-φρου και αρωματα.
Να σου εξηγήσω λίγο το σκεπτικό των απαντήσεων μου.
Ανοίγεις ένα θέμα σε τεχνικό forum (το οποίο είναι παράλληλα και το πρώτο σου ποστ στο forum, άρα δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω το επίπεδο των σχετικών γνώσεών σου, ούτε αναφέρεις κάτι σχετικό ), ζητάς μια γνώμη όσο αφορά την επισκευή ενός σχετικά απλού (από πλευράς εξαρτημάτων) ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος , το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως αποτελείται από 4 απλά εξαρτήματα-ημιαγωγούς (τα διοδάκια στην ανόρθωση δεν τα υπολογίζω, εφόσον όπως λες υπάρχει τάση άρα λογικά λειτουργούν), από τα οποία τα 3 εξαρτήματα (εκτός του diac) μπορείς να τα ελέγξεις-μετρήσεις εύκολα με ένα πολύμετρο και σε πολύ μικρό χρόνο.
Η γνώμη σου είναι να αλλάξεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα-ημιαγωγούς και να ξεμπερδεύεις.
Εγώ λοιπόν σου απαντώ και σου λέω την γνώμη μου (καθώς δεν γνωρίζω τι σχετικές γνώσεις έχεις όπως είπαμε, οπότε θα πρέπει να σου δώσω μια απλή,λογική και σωστή απάντηση), ότι η μεθοδολογία αυτή είναι γενικά (και πρακτικά πολλές φορές) λάθος , όσο αφορά τις επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων,από την στιγμή ειδικά που μπορείς να μετρήσεις τα εξαρτήματα (έστω τα περισσότερα από αυτά στην περίπτωσή σου). 
Ο χρόνος που θα έκανες να ελέγξεις τα 3 αυτά εξαρτήματα  σίγουρα δεν είναι αξιόλογος (ούτε χρονικά,αλλά ούτε καν σαν κόστος εργατοώρας και ίσως λιγότερος από το να αλλάξεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα) και θα γλίτωνες και το όποιο ποσό, για την αγορά εξαρτημάτων που ήταν καλά και δεν χρειαζόταν να αντικατασταθούν.

Δεν γίνεται πάντα, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις βλαβών, να μπορεί κανείς να απαντήσει απόλυτα 100%  (παρά μόνο να υποθέσει), για κάποιο κύκλωμα που σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί (όπως στην περίπτωσή σου), στο αν φταίει παθητικό ή ενεργό εξάρτημα και πιο από όλα τα εξαρτήματα συγκεκριμένα,(και ειδικά χωρίς τις όποιες απαραίτητες μετρήσεις), καθώς και εσύ γνωρίζεις  (όπως έγραψες ...Ειμαι πολυ σχετικος με τα ηλεκτρονικα...) μπορεί σε ένα κύκλωμα να υπάρχει ζημιά σε διαφορετικά εξαρτήματα (εννοώ σε διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις βλαβών ), αλλά τα συμπτώματα (σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις) να είναι παρόμοια.
Άλλωστε και ο Φίλιππος στο ποστ#6 δεν ήταν 100% κάθετος, αλλά βάση λογικής σου είπε, εκτός των άλλων, και για το diac.
Εκτός αυτού οι μετρήσεις των ύποπτων εξαρτημάτων σε μια επισκευή ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος , είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο, απλό  και λογικό που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος, που είναι σχετικός με επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων και συσκευών (και ιδιαίτερα αν μιλάμε για κυκλώματα με πολλά απλά εξαρτήματα και εύκολα μετρήσιμα με ένα απλό πολύμετρο) και όχι η άμεση αντικατάσταση αυτών (εκτός κάποιων συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων βλαβών και σε συγκεκριμένα κυκλώματα, αλλά και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γίνονται οι απαραίτητες μετρήσεις).
Τέλος,το πιο συμφέρον θα ήταν (βάσει του σκεπτικού ''απλά, γρήγορα, χωρίς φρου-φρου και αρώματα'' ), λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και αυτό που έγραψε ο Σάκης στο ποστ#3,αντί να αγοράσεις με κόστος 4€ (όπως γράφεις) όλα αυτά τα εξαρτήματα, (αφού το κόστος αγοράς κάποιου ανάλογου καινούργιου dimmer είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο), να αγοράσεις  ένα καινούργιο dimmer και απλά όταν έχεις χρόνο και όρεξη να το συνδέσεις στο φωτιστικό.

Ειμαι πολυ σχετικος με τα ηλεκτρονικα, αν και εχω απειρο καιρο να ασχοληθω ουσιαστικα με την πρακτικη αλλα και θεωρητικη πλευρα τους.
Μάλλον εννοείς ότι *δεν* έχεις άπειρο χρόνο να ασχοληθείς ουσιαστικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά ( θεωρητικά και πρακτικά).
Αυτό βέβαια συμβαίνει γενικά σε πολλούς .
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------

